# gigabyte mobo turns and turns off immediately



## shin_Iori (Mar 10, 2017)

i took everything out, put mobo on paperbox. issue is it turns on for half a second then turns off immediately, reseated mobo cmos battery too.
i cant find a short yet. only thing i didnt take out is cpu. will try reseating it now.


(pc gpu had a problem so packed it in case , then putting another gpu back  in caused this.
thinking there might be short...now i took everythign out. still there is short somewhere ? )

In need of help here


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2017)

Edit your posts to add... don't double post. 

I'd say your mobo is the issue now.. but no real way to tell without testing other parts.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2017)

Subbed


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 10, 2017)

update : i think its a boot loop..... after couple of poking with screwdriver it turns on and stays on... but fans keep spinning up and down.        yet to hookup a display now to see what happens.


update 2 : again.. same thing. turns off at first go......    not staying on however this time.

@EarthDog ......sorry. nd any advice ?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2017)

Minimize what is attached... one stick of ram and cpu... if that works, add second stick.. if that works add a hdd.. etc...


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Minimize what is attached... one stick of ram and cpu... if that works, add second stick.. if that works add a hdd.. etc...



did......... only cpu and ram is there ,         it turned on and stayed on once after couple of time poking with screwdriver. but fans were spinning up and down like bootloop. then i turned it off..now back to same prob . on and off immediately, not staying on . is it a short ? bad bios on mobo ? took out cmos battery couple of times as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2017)

Who knows... at this point if you don't have another cpu or mobo, I'd rma the motherboard.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 10, 2017)

Pull your CPU/Cooler off - wipe the thermal paste and re-apply. Also make sure your CPU cooler isn't over tightened down onto the board.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2017)

After overclocking the shit out of an EVGA x58, I started to have boot issues when overclocking way below what it was at before.  Does your board have a post code LED?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2017)

A quick google of his motherboard from his system specs say No...http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-H67A-UD3H-rev-10#ov


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2017)

Check for shorted USB ports.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 10, 2017)

use the igpu, no dedicated gpu. One stick of ram, Check CPU pins, stock heatsink, nothing hooked up no keyboard, No USB  no mouse just a monitor. If it doesn't post or give a no system error then the board or the CPU is bad


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2017)

A little googling found this:  http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=5557.0

That board has a dual bios?

Edit: Yes it does... http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-H67A-UD3H-rev-10#ov


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Replace the board for best result, if your psu is not from a reputable maker, replace that too.


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> use the igpu, no dedicated gpu. One stick of ram, Check CPU pins, stock heatsink, nothing hooked up no keyboard, No USB  no mouse just a monitor. If it doesn't post or give a no system error then the board or the CPU is bad



i did bro.....board is bad .... 



Sasqui said:


> A little googling found this:  http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=5557.0
> 
> That board has a dual bios?
> 
> Edit: Yes it does... http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-H67A-UD3H-rev-10#ov




my prob is bootloop again not enitrely,,,it just turns off ...doesnt stay on, behaving like something is shorted..i cant find anything yet .   i found this on ebay  Dell optiplex 790 sff mobo ,,http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






same socket lga1155. it should support i5 2500k right ???



eidairaman1 said:


> Replace the board for best result, if your psu is not from a reputable maker, replace that too.



Dell optiplex 790 sff mobo ,, same socket lga1155. it should support i5 2500k right ???
psu is XFX ts 750w


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

Please use the Edit button to combine you "frowned upon multi posting nightmare"


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Please use the Edit button to combine you "frowned upon multi posting nightmare"



??    let me ask u too then http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT      will this support i5 2500k ?



Mike0409 said:


> Pull your CPU/Cooler off - wipe the thermal paste and re-apply. Also make sure your CPU cooler isn't over tightened down onto the board.



yeah only thing i didnt reseat is processor ... will try reseating that



thebluebumblebee said:


> Check for shorted USB ports.



i took everything out    no usb connected


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

click the link  takes you to ebay page
scroll down to where it tells you what CPU's it supports"
read that bit   then realize " Doh why did i not think of that   my question is answered "

Edit 
AND FOR F SAKE STOP MULTI POSTING

REPORTED TO MODS


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> click the link  takes you to ebay page
> scroll down to where it tells you what CPU's it supports"
> read that bit   then realize " Doh why did i not think of that   my question is answered "
> 
> ...



ahm same socket right ? i mean it should support without overclock n stuff ? (my question remains  )


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2017)

After 3 requests from members to edit and/or multiquote posts and me doing a cleanup I sincerely hope you have mastered the process otherwise this thread will close fast.


----------



## chaosmassive (Mar 11, 2017)

for the love of thor, OP please dont be ignorant 
read other folks comment first, use edit button to add your post instead rapid-posting


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

chaosmassive said:


> for the love of thor, OP please dont be ignorant
> read other folks comment first, use edit button to add your post instead rapid-posting





Tatty_One said:


> After 3 requests from members to edit and/or multiquote posts and me doing a cleanup I sincerely hope you have mastered the process otherwise this thread will close fast.



im new here as u can tell ........i thought he wanted me to combine other thread or something....      btw nothing was of much help in finding issue with my mobo anyway.     i just have one last thing to ask .. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT will this mobo support i5 2500k ? if not ... same socket right ? so why not (for knowledge only)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2017)

Why on earth would you want to buy a Dell motherboard?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2017)

Exactly, don't buy a OEM motherboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Why on earth would you want to buy a Dell motherboard?


Probably because its crap Inexpensive
and Because its a Dell its almost a given Certainty its Propriety fittings to a dell case/psu ect
OP if you Buy this board   while it will work with your other Components
BEWARE IT MAY BE PROBLEMATICAL GETTING IT TO FIT YOUR CASE


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Probably because its crap Inexpensive



A quick look on eBay shows plenty of others in the $40 range.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> im new here as u can tell ........i thought he wanted me to combine other thread or something.... btw nothing was of much help in finding issue with my mobo anyway.  i just have one last thing to ask .. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT will this mobo support i5 2500k ? if not ... same socket right ? so why not (for knowledge only)



Again See my above answer =post   #18 
Same question SAME ANSWER



dorsetknob said:


> click the link takes you to ebay page
> scroll down to where it tells you what CPU's it supports"
> read that bit then realize " Doh why did i not think of that my question is answered "


"Double Doh!!"

Those Ebay listings   list the supported CPU's


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> ??    let me ask u too then http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT      will this support i5 2500k ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not buy that board, it doesn't support 2500K only non K Processors. Why would you buy a board like that for a K processor in the first place when you can't overclock the K processor in it? Go to Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and look for socket 1155 motherboards, preferably Z77 chipset.


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Again See my above answer =post   #18
> Same question SAME ANSWER
> 
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> Do not buy that board, it doesn't support 2500K only non K Processors. Why would you buy a board like that for a K processor in the first place when you can't overclock the K processor in it? Go to Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and look for socket 1155 motherboards, preferably Z77 chipset.




had enough of gigabyte utter useless piece of junks tbh ...2 boards on this pc bootloop bios problem ... i wanted to hold out till ryzen5 and vega ..   /// what i want to know why mobo like those dont support k processor ? being same socket............. i could get one of them for the time being


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> had enough of gigabyte utter useless piece of junks tbh ...2 boards on this pc bootloop bios problem ... i wanted to hold out till ryzen5 and vega ..   /// what i want to know why mobo like those dont support k processor ? being same socket............. i could get one of them for the time being



It also has a proprietary front connector. YOU CANNOT USE THIS DELL OEM

This board is made to only run the CPU it came with and fits Dell plugs and case

BTW Gigabyte is top shelf

How did you end up with two motherboard both with boot loops?


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> It also has a proprietary front connector. YOU CANNOT USE THIS DELL OEM
> 
> This board is made to only run the CPU it came with and fits Dell plugs and case
> 
> ...




long story ... in my experience gigabyte is shit..  one gigabyte amd mobo blown up. 2 intel gigabyte bootloop and bios problem.    i have an amd fx 6300 system been rock solid with msi 760gm. thats abt all type of mobos i have used.


dell optiplex 790 mobo is of intel Q65 chipset
see this pls        http://ark.intel.com/products/52811/Intel-BD82Q65-PCH#@compatibility


im asking cuz i dont know..... but being same socket should work right ? my question is if not..then why not ?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes it may have a Q65 chipset. But DELL contracts the bios out to the lowest bidder. They do not support the entire line of CPU a supported by the chipset. Just a limited few.  And unles you have a DELLL OEM front header for the case it won't plug in. Look for a retail board

Frankly I would scrap the project and start with a modern board. Sell the CPU. Some systems just have bad mojo. And this one sounds like its cursed


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Yes it may have a Q65 chipset. But DELL contracts the bios out to the lowest bidder. They do not support the entire line of CPU a supported by the chipset. Just a limited few.  And unles you have a DELLL OEM front header for the case it won't plug in. Look for a retail board



very informative.. thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> long story ... in my experience gigabyte is shit..  one gigabyte amd mobo blown up. 2 intel gigabyte bootloop and bios problem.    i have an amd fx 6300 system been rock solid with msi 760gm. thats abt all type of mobos i have used.
> 
> 
> dell optiplex 790 mobo is of intel Q65 chipset
> ...



Well it came from the horses mouth go with what you said works and call it a day.

@Jetster he could very well have a bad psu, power strip or power outlet where he is staying.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> what i want to know why mobo like those dont support k processor ?



They are Budget Boards from a mass Mundane grey box Shifter NOT PREMIUM BOARDS
your CPU while it "MAY" work would be restricted by Dells Bios to a non K spec

As noted by myself and *Jetster *You would have considerable problens installing it into your Case


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> They are Budget Boards from a mass Mundane grey box Shifter NOT PREMIUM BOARDS
> your CPU while it "MAY" work would be restricted by Dells Bios to a non K spec
> 
> As noted by myself and *Jetster *You would have considerable problens installing it into your Case




Dell is the worst of OEMs to be proprietary.

@shin_lori

buy a MSI board if GA is so "shitty".

Or go for a Non K Sky/KabyLake if you don't plan to overclock.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2017)

Also when you change boards you really should do a clean install. especially with all the issues you are having


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Also when you change boards you really should do a clean install. especially with all the issues you are having



That is definitely the only way I go on any board/cpu/ram upgrades.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> That is definitely the only way I go on any board/cpu/ram upgrades.



Me too but you know how people are


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Me too but you know how people are



19 years of Experience Here myself lol.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 11, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> my prob is bootloop again not enitrely,,,it just turns off ...doesnt stay on, behaving like something is shorted..i cant find anything yet .   i found this on ebay  Dell optiplex 790 sff mobo ,,http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292047880258?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Original suggestion was to try the secondary bios... did you try that?


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Original suggestion was to try the secondary bios... did you try that?



..i tried.  2 things happen..........it turns off immediately nd bootloop if it somehow stays on... after 3-4 attempts. never stays on at first go.   had enough with gigabyte mobo..these only pisses u off


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well it came from the horses mouth go with what you said works and call it a day.
> 
> @Jetster he could very well have a bad psu, power strip or power outlet where he is staying.



yes psu might be bad ..i dont know. but it is working XFX TS 750w. do i need to change that too?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> yes psu might be bad ..i dont know. but it is working XFX TS 750w. do i need to change that too?



Start with the motherboard first, then go from there


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Start with the motherboard first, then go from there



right... getting an oem hp  compaq elite 8200 mobo ;p apparently it supports k processors


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 12, 2017)

There are more mobo manufacturers beyond Gigabyte

Asus, MSI, ASRock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

shin_Iori said:


> right... getting an oem hp  compaq elite 8200 mobo ;p apparently it supports k processors



Dude you are going for proprietary junk. DO NOT WASTE TIME ON A OEM PROPRIETARY BOARD!

 Get an Asus or MSI motherboard, listen.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude you are going for proprietary junk. DO NOT WASTE TIME ON A OEM PROPRIETARY BOARD!
> 
> Get an Asus or MSI motherboard, listen.



right   oem boards are usually built to the lowest acceptable spec
they are not expected to last beyond the commercial use-fullness of the machine,
Retail boards are built to last years
they are made from better quality components and therefor will outlast QEM CRAP and also they are manufacture supported for longer
If you buy an Old OEM Board well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( we expect to see more of you and further problems)


----------



## shin_Iori (Mar 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude you are going for proprietary junk. DO NOT WASTE TIME ON A OEM PROPRIETARY BOARD!
> 
> Get an Asus or MSI motherboard, listen.



okey bro point taken ....thank you.


----------

